# new project (pics)



## funkysnair

well im on my 1st stages of my new cosmos build!

my plans are to strip down the case and spray the interior matt black and fill it with 2 seperate loops using tripple rads!

my intentions are to run the cpu nb/sb mosfetts off one loop and gpu's of second loop (only have one gpu at moment)

i have ordered nickel plated motherboard blocks and im in the process of ordering a heatkiller nickel plated block!

one radiator will be mounted in the front of the case using brackets i have ordered form america and the second will be mounted in the top.

i will be using 6x120mm noctua nf-s12 fans (17 dB-Airflow  81 m3/h) to cool the rads!

before i got ahold of it with my screw driver










after the screw driver





(how many bits dam it?)





cleaning all the grease etc off


----------



## funkysnair

i got to get rid of some stickers they put on and also the foam pad the psu ress on then the sanding will comence 

i hate this bit-preperation sucks


----------



## Laquer Head

funkysnair said:


> i got to get rid of some stickers they put on and also the foam pad the psu ress on then the sanding will comence
> 
> i hate this bit-preperation sucks



Prep does suck, but the best final results happen from thorough prep work!


----------



## funkysnair

Laquer Head said:


> Prep does suck, but the best final results happen from thorough prep work!



yep, but it still sucks sooooo bad...

my fingers are covered in little cuts


----------



## funkysnair

cutting out the honeycomb grill










also cut out the plastic grill under the top mesh, with the grill in its a little bit of a squeez fitting fans in


----------



## Respital

funkysnair said:


> cutting out the honeycomb grill



Nice, what tool is that?


----------



## bomberboysk

Respital said:


> Nice, what tool is that?



rotary die grinder, eg- dremel.


----------



## funkysnair

yeh its just a cheap dremel type tool... very handy though


----------



## Shane

I brought one of those dremmels,it had the same cutter like what you have on there funky and it couldnt cut through bloody anything,it was uselsss! 

So are you building yet another rig....or is this mod for your current i7 system?


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> I brought one of those dremmels,it had the same cutter like what you have on there funky and it couldnt cut through bloody anything,it was uselsss!
> 
> So are you building yet another rig....or is this mod for your current i7 system?



this one i got is really good, used one disk and it cut all that!!

its for my current i7 rig, was gonna go amd phenom II but whats the point when i already got a powerhouse of a cpu now?

ill be running dual 4890's liquid cooled....

slight change of plan with the mobo blocks, there gonna be plexi tops (would rather have black pom) never mind!


----------



## funkysnair

4 layers of undercoat


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> was gonna go amd phenom II but whats the point when i already got a powerhouse of a cpu now?



You know,Id love to sell my rig and Buy a Phenom 2,new mobo,faster DDR3 ram and Raptor drive with a antec p180 case....keep the 4890 obviusly.
Just got the urge to build something new ...those phenoms are impressive.

But whats the point when what i have runs games on high settings just fine  

Looking good so far Funky...


----------



## ganzey

Nevakonaza said:


> But whats the point when what i have runs games on high settings just fine



thats exactly why i dont got an i7, well and the cost of course


----------



## funkysnair

because its an adiction.....

upgrading my componants/water cooling is my hobbys at the moment so it gets all my spare cash 

prob end up with that new ati gpu soon aswell lol


----------



## pies

Awesome build



funkysnair said:


> because its an adiction.....
> 
> upgrading my componants/water cooling is my hobbys at the moment so it gets all my spare cash
> 
> prob end up with that new ati gpu soon aswell lol



I'm the same way now, I just got done painting my case.
And now I'm looking for another case to mod.


----------



## Jet

It truly is the season for case mods! Looks great--looking forward to seeing the process!


----------



## Aastii

that looks sweet so far



> It truly is the season for case mods! Looks great--looking forward to seeing the process!



I would join in but have neither the funds, nor the knowhow, nor the spare time 

I guess I will do some research, grafting and planning so when I do have time, I can join in with all of the awesome mods that people have done, and make them look even better because mine will suck badly 

=EDIT=

looking at the first lot of pictures again, what are you working on, beacuse it seems someone has writtin on it


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Aastii said:


> I would join in but have neither the funds, nor the knowhow, nor the spare time



I think the "knowhow" comes from experience with case modding


----------



## G25r8cer

Looks Awesome so far 

Keep spamming us with pics


----------



## funkysnair

Aastii said:


> looking at the first lot of pictures again, what are you working on, beacuse it seems someone has writtin on it



its a coolermaster cosmos sport (£150), been redundant for ages now

never used it cos the airflow sucked big time due to the fact that there was 1 fan on the front for intake and one on the bottom, then 3 ontop and one on the back for exhaust and the big fan on the side is crap...

by the time i finnish with it there will be 4 intake and 4 exhaust using the same fans all round


----------



## Aastii

funkysnair said:


> its a coolermaster cosmos sport (£150), been redundant for ages now
> 
> never used it cos the airflow sucked big time due to the fact that there was 1 fan on the front for intake and one on the bottom, then 3 ontop and one on the back for exhaust and the big fan on the side is crap...
> 
> by the time i finnish with it there will be 4 intake and 4 exhaust using the same fans all round



lol, I meant what surface are you working on, not what case, as in a table or a work bench or... 

But the case though, looked awesome before, can't wait to see the final outcome afterwards because from what you are planning it sounds like it will be a beast


----------



## funkysnair

Aastii said:


> lol, I meant what surface are you working on, not what case, as in a table or a work bench or...
> 
> But the case though, looked awesome before, can't wait to see the final outcome afterwards because from what you are planning it sounds like it will be a beast



ahhh i see, it was a bench i made which had my vestax turntables on with funky lighting etc!

i used to own alot of dj stuff, now i just got alot of computer stuff....

hopefully it should look and perform good.

i just paid £71 for my mobo blocks from poland, its nickel plated copper with acrylic top made by a person with a good hand at this stuff!

im also getting a window cut into the side panel to show off all my goodness


----------



## Aastii

funkysnair said:


> ahhh i see, it was a bench i made which had my vestax turntables on with funky lighting etc!
> 
> i used to own alot of dj stuff, now i just got alot of computer stuff....
> 
> hopefully it should look and perform good.
> 
> i just paid £71 for my mobo blocks from poland, its nickel plated copper with acrylic top made by a person with a good hand at this stuff!
> 
> im also getting a window cut into the side panel to show off all my goodness



why poland 

and slightly ot, but why doesn't anyone ever have a panel in the top of their case, that would be so cool looking down into it and if you had fans with lights, how awesome would it be to have the light shining up


----------



## funkysnair

Aastii said:


> why poland
> 
> and slightly ot, but why doesn't anyone ever have a panel in the top of their case, that would be so cool looking down into it and if you had fans with lights, how awesome would it be to have the light shining up



no one else does the water blocks thats why poland! i wish i didnt have to buy from there but tis all i can get, but judging from all the feedback from his other customers his work is high quality!

i cant have window ontop cos there is a tripple rad going there and a tripple rad in the front so the side window will do


----------



## funkysnair

just ordered


























ive ordered 4 rocker switches and im going to mount them on the case to control my 4 cold cathod "12 uv tubes, my idea is that im going to use black tubing but wrap it in uv red anti kink coils

might or might not work, who dares wins


----------



## Shane

Cant wait to see the end result...your mods always come out tops  :good:

I wouldnt know where to start with watercooling


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> Cant wait to see the end result...your mods always come out tops  :good:
> 
> I wouldnt know where to start with watercooling



cheers dude!

water cooling is what its all about, im gonna get it all under liquid and im gonna push my cpu past 4ghz and push my 2 4890's big time (once i get the second)

looking at another 80gig ssd for raid0 but that might be a little more in the future, im not sure i can make sense of spending £400 on 160gig of ssd granted i have already spent £200 on one but another £200 on another???

dont know....


----------



## pies

I cant wait to see this thing when its done.
I love case mods


----------



## Shane

Well all i can say thats one expensive machine...but totally worth it eh? i doubt you will need to upgrade for a very long time when its all complete.

How much does an budget,but decent enough water cooling prices start from?
Just curious.

Talking about 4890s,I was thinking of replacing the cooler on my 4890,Its running 61c idle.


----------



## funkysnair

i cant wait either, its just waiting for the parts to arrive and finding the time...

im working alot of overtime now, and obviously i have to pay for christmas aswell dam it!

ill prob get the cpu and mobo loop up and running then over the christmas/january ill buy second gpu and setup the second loop.

i havent bothered with the case tonight although i do have more pics of the paint job


----------



## funkysnair

this is after a few more coats of black, ive still got alot more coats to go-used half a tin now i got the other half and a full tin to go


----------



## Aastii

on the water cooling kit pics, what are 2 and 4 for?


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> Well all i can say thats one expensive machine...but totally worth it eh? i doubt you will need to upgrade for a very long time when its all complete.
> 
> How much does an budget,but decent enough water cooling prices start from?
> Just curious.
> 
> Talking about 4890s,I was thinking of replacing the cooler on my 4890,Its running 61c idle.



well your looking at maybe £250 for a half decent cpu loop...

yes it is an expensive machine but its my baby lol



Aastii said:


> on the water cooling kit pics, what are 2 and 4 for?



tubing clips/jubilee clips and the other is the mounting bracket for my laing ddc pump, basicly gives me more mounting options within the case


----------



## funkysnair

spray painting is finnished now!!

im impressed with the results, seriously the pics dont do it justice

you wouldnt belive the conditions its been panted in, freezing cold in a tin shed with condensation on the inside-took a small heater and some towels to get the shed prep'd before i started


----------



## pies

Thats looks amazing.


----------



## funkysnair

pies said:


> Thats looks amazing.



thanx dude, its turned out very good...

my best paint job by far


----------



## tlarkin

you should air brush an awesome artistic scene or character or something.  Maybe do some graffiti style art on it or something.  

The black looks good though.


----------



## funkysnair

tlarkin said:


> you should air brush an awesome artistic scene or character or something.  Maybe do some graffiti style art on it or something.
> 
> The black looks good though.



i wish i had the skill to do that, would look good but my abilitys are limited


----------



## tlarkin

funkysnair said:


> i wish i had the skill to do that, would look good but my abilitys are limited



You don't have any friends you can "trade a sixer" to for them to help you out?


----------



## Aastii

that looks amazing.

I love the Qaulity Street stand there too, nice touch


----------



## Shane

Looks great so far! :good:

Keep us updated!


----------



## funkysnair

tlarkin said:


> You don't have any friends you can "trade a sixer" to for them to help you out?



nah, i know plenty of people who can spray paint but no air brushing etc


----------



## tlarkin

funkysnair said:


> nah, i know plenty of people who can spray paint but no air brushing etc



I have a bunch of friends who are tattoo artists and they do awesome art work.  I may have to commission one of them one of these days to paint a custom case for me.


----------



## funkysnair

yeh i think them custom painted cases are very nice..

i have seen a few builds by people who have the conections/abiltiys to do that kinda stuff

coolermiester is one of my favourite modders and he done a zotac build with the zotac painting on the side-some skillfull stuff there


----------



## funkysnair

starting to put my case back together now 

im soo tired from work dam it


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


>



*drools* 

Very nice funky.  When will the build be complete?


----------



## G25r8cer

The silver and black looks GREAT together

Really nice looking


----------



## funkysnair

thanx lads!!

i have alot of bits coming in the post so its really down to royal mail and it is christmas timeso they are slow

i did get my rad brackets to mount the tripple rad upfront, also ordered some more black tubing!

---dilema---

what colour anti kink coils?

uv red or uv dark green???

im dropping in 4 "12 uv cathodes and i think the dark uv green would look the part but im still liking the red!!

HELP

**EDIT**

orrrrrrrrrrrrr

silver tubing with black anti kink coils?


----------



## mep916

Red since you're running radeon cards. Red looks sick anyway. Sliver and black sounds good for the tubing. Hire an interior decorator.


----------



## Aastii

step 1 - Buy thief kit
step 2 - Go east a bit until I hit Newcastle
step 3 - You can work out the rest for yourself.

That looks freakin hot


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


> Red since you're running radeon cards. Red looks sick anyway. Sliver and black sounds good for the tubing. Hire an interior decorator.



lol...

well its on your toes cos ive just ordered red, i ordered green yesterday aswell....

i got

red,white,clear and black tubing and red,black,clear and green anti kink coils so im sure ill find a good colour sceme



Aastii said:


> step 1 - Buy thief kit
> step 2 - Go east a bit until I hit Newcastle
> step 3 - You can work out the rest for yourself.
> 
> That looks freakin hot



its just an empty case, you might wanna wait until i finnish it lol


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> lol...
> 
> well its on your toes cos ive just ordered red, i ordered green yesterday aswell....
> 
> i got
> 
> red,white,clear and black tubing and red,black,clear and green anti kink coils so im sure ill find a good colour sceme



I'm not too crazy about the green, but if you match everything up right, it may still look good. Just experiment.  I'm def lookin forward to the finished product.


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


> I'm not too crazy about the green, but if you match everything up right, it may still look good. Just experiment.



yeh!

when people think of green they think of the bright yellow/green that thermaltake use-its actually very much darker...

im just gonna try it out and see how it looks


----------



## anbo369

i for one actually ;ike the idea of a dark green... but thats just me


----------



## CdnAudiophile

That turned out very nice. I like the idea of the black/silver hosing but really doesn't work well with UV lighting. What if you want with white cathodes?


----------



## funkysnair

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> That turned out very nice. I like the idea of the black/silver hosing but really doesn't work well with UV lighting. What if you want with white cathodes?


I want it to glow not light up though, i'm kinda sick of my pc's being too bright-in my antec 1200 the only lights i got are the LED's on the motherboard...


----------



## Aastii

funkysnair said:


> its just an empty case, you might wanna wait until i finnish it lol



lol yes but I have the stuff to put in it, the case will do fine 

I think when it is all together it will look awesome, but I dunno about green in there, dark, bright or otherwise. Still though, the colours I have in my head probably aren't what you have, so with or without green it will probably look awesome.

Deffinately looking forward to the end result


----------



## funkysnair

sorry about the lack of updates....

i have to wait until next monday to recieve my parcels dam it, no one in the house until i break up from work!

still waiting on my mobo blocks, but my switches and rad brackets have arrived so once i get my blocks and my tubing etc (monday) the build will comence into a fully functioning pc

only thing left to do after all that will be the gpu loop, once christmas is over anyway


----------



## funkysnair

my mobo blocks arrived, nickel plated copper with acrylic tops

niiiiiiice






mossfet block






but hold on here..............................






WHO ORDERED THE PINK ANTI KINK COILS????

dam there is no way im using them, there supposed to glow red under uv light but im not having them pink....

dark green it is then

(mep that is your fault)


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> my mobo blocks arrived, nickel plated copper with acrylic tops
> 
> niiiiiiice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mossfet block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but hold on here..............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO ORDERED THE PINK ANTI KINK COILS????
> 
> * dam there is no way im using them, there supposed to glow red under uv light but im not having them pink....*
> 
> dark green it is then
> 
> (mep that is your fault)


Should have got standard non-UV red coils


----------



## funkysnair

bomberboysk said:


> Should have got standard non-UV red coils



i got them off my last build, but how would they glow up using uv lights?

thats what i wanted them for


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> i got them, but how would they glow up using uv lights?
> 
> thats what i wanted them for


Would provide a non-glowing contrast if you used a uv dye in your water/coolant


----------



## funkysnair

black tubing doesnt show off uv coolant, slight stumbling block there bomber boy lol...

the little it would show in the clear acrylic would be pointless


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> black tubing doesnt show off uv coolant, slight stumbling block there bomber boy lol...
> 
> the little it would show in the clear acrylic would be pointless


Oh, didnt realize you were running black tubing.


----------



## funkysnair

bomberboysk said:


> Oh, didnt realize you were running black tubing.



you will now be shown the door from this thread, shut it behind you


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> you will now be shown the door from this thread, shut it behind you


Would you like me to lock the door behind me as well? What would look pretty cool with black tubing would be white anti kink coils imo.


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> Would you like me to lock the door behind me as well?.



Haha nice try. Not a mod of this section.


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> but hold on here..............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO ORDERED THE PINK ANTI KINK COILS????



Just stop lying Funkysnail.....we all know you ordered the Pink ones


----------



## G25r8cer

Nevakonaza said:


> Just stop lying Funkysnail.....we all know you ordered the Pink ones



Muhaha


----------



## funkysnair

i might have pink anti kink coils but your the one who wears the pink dress NEVAKONAZA???????...

I VOTE BLACK AND GREEN====\/


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> i might have pink anti kink coils but your the one who wears the pink dress NEVAKONAZA???????...



HEY! i told you....not to tell anyone about that,I only wear that pink dress in my spare time around the house 

Any progress with the build so far?


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> HEY! i told you....not to tell anyone about that,I only wear that pink dress in my spare time around the house
> 
> Any progress with the build so far?



there will be progress on monday once i get all the other parts, ive kinda dropped the second loop for now

im going with another ati 4890 then a second loop to cool both gpus

at the end of the day the gpu performs well enough being cooled by air rather than dropping another £250 for the loop i might aswell just buy the other gpu and save up for the liquid cooling parts!


----------



## funkysnair

well im nearly finnished...

all mobo blocks are on and loop is fully functional, ive got 4x"12 uv cathodes in there but guess what-the anti kink coils they sent me are not uv reactive-i ordered uv ones 

cant be arsed to undo it all... atleast the green liquid coolant is uv lol

look at the crap in my cpu block off that crap black liquid coolant, yuk





blocks fitted on mobo





mobo fitted with blocks tubed up





rad mounts





rad mounted





finnished (for now)


----------



## Bodaggit23

That is DEAD SEXY! :good:


----------



## funkysnair

Bodaggit23 said:


> That is DEAD SEXY! :good:



thanx, i just got the acrylic window to do, then buy another ati 4890 and drop the second loop in there...

not much lol


----------



## Respital

Bodaggit23 said:


> That is DEAD SEXY! :good:



Agreed, good job dude! :good:


----------



## ScottALot

NIIIIIICE!!

Do you know if there are any FoxConn BloodRage blocks?


----------



## ganzey

Looks good dude


----------



## just a noob

duniek mobo blocks?


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> duniek mobo blocks?


Probably, looks just like the block duniek is making for the bloodrages.



ScottALot said:


> NIIIIIICE!!
> Do you know if there are any FoxConn BloodRage blocks?


Duniek is going to make a few, its gonna be like $130/block before he makes them and only if he gets enough interest, and its not a full cover block because of how tight the area between the voltage regulators and the northbridge is(some caps and similar in the way, would have to do a bridge like the block on the x58 classy), however natemandoo on the evga forums is also attempting a bloodrage block last i heard.


----------



## funkysnair

yes duniek did make the mobo blocks, i had a little leak in my mosfet block which caused me to get a little excited! (cost £75 all in all)

the nb/sb block is from the bloodrage, the only difference between the two motherboards is the bloodrage has 2 sets of mosfets where the flaming blade has one-but there all the same spacings etc etc

just tightened up the barbs a little bit more, seems like the threads are just a little longer on the barbs than i would have liked them to be for a pefect fit!

never mind

im gonna pull the green anti kink coils when i go back in there with my second loop, i ordered uv reactive coils and they sent me plain so i have 4 "12 sharkoon uv cathodes in there and the only thing uv is the fluid


----------



## ScottALot

Oh, I'd like a full cover NB block, so tell me if you see anything like that come up! I'll be searching


----------

